# Tuesday Night Online game



## VoceNoctum1 (May 18, 2002)

I run a game online, every Tuesday from 8-11 EST PM.
The game is on AIM/ AOL chat rooms and set in Greyhawk.

Email with any questions;
Doriasmournful@aol.com

Thanks


----------

